# How to display images in Excel based on cell ref



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Sounds like a simple thing but Im having troubles finding an easy answer. Still searching .

I want to create a catalogue for a customer of mine (basic  but might be more extensive later)

 showing a thumbnail picture and then a short product description. Then he can go into the doc and correct the descriptions etc.

Not sure if excel or word or other is the best place. 

He has over 200 product pictures stored on disks and folders on hard drive. I have corresponding description in excel based on a code that is the photo name (+.jpg).

So, I have the product files name as HB1000.jpg and all I want to do is show the picture (say at size 100x100)

Ideally Id like to build a reference based on the code and not have to insert each file.

Thoughts?? 



So far  tried creating a formula/reference in excel with Code HB1000 (Cell A2) and image cell contains =c:\productimage\$A2$.jpg - can not get the pic to display


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

The answer is already on here, I posted it fairly recently, it requires VBA to do it well.
see this thread
http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/723855-solved-insert-image-based-cell.html


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks OBP - Timely - I'll review and see what you have at this link and post back any questions. (or mark resolved)

Thanks again much appreciated!!


----------

